# IED's



## Jebus (6 Feb 2012)

Please, forgive me for my ignorance of this subject. 

So to my knowledge these are pressure-sensitive or are triggered by some type of radio emitting device, correct?

Maybe this has been thought (and dismissed) of, but could it be possible to have a fake convoy with fake solders controlled by remote-control? Behind this, maybe a klick away, would be the actually convoy with real troops inside, the idea being if there is an IED, it would set off, destroying the trucks ahead instead of harming anyone. 

Also, lets say its radiosensitive. Could someone trigger and detonate the IED BEFORE the Taliban does? 

Again, I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to radio-physics and the tactics used by the Taliban, I'm just trying to help any way I can.


----------



## MikeL (6 Feb 2012)

There are many differet types of IEDs and ways to set them off,  google should give you what open source info there is on this subject.

Also, the Military has it's own ways to counter the IED threat as much as possible,  there are lots of experts who actually know about IEDs for this.

Why do you need this info anyways?


----------



## McG (6 Feb 2012)

Click here for all your answers!


----------



## Jammer (6 Feb 2012)

Let's tag this one OPSEC shall we? This doesn't need to be discussed here.


----------

